# R313



## chris kennedy (Jan 11, 2011)

Could someone post R313 for me?

Thanks


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 11, 2011)

which year?


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 11, 2011)

2006

Chapter 3: Building PlanningR313: Smoke Alarms

SECTION R313 - Smoke Alarms

R313.1 Smoke detection and notification. All smoke alarms shall be listed in accordance with UL 217 and installed in accordance with the provisions of this code and the household fire warning equipment provisions of NFPA 72.

Household fire alarm systems installed in accordance with NFPA 72 that include smoke alarms, or a combination of smoke detector and audible notification device installed as required by this section for smoke alarms, shall be permitted. The household fire alarm system shall provide the same level of smoke detection and alarm as required by this section for smoke alarms in the event the fire alarm panel is removed or the system is not connected to a central station.

R313.2 Location. Smoke alarms shall be installed in the following locations:

1. In each sleeping room.

2. Outside each separate sleeping area in the immediate vicinity of the bedrooms.

3. On each additional story of the dwelling, including basements but not including crawl spaces and uninhabitable attics. In dwellings or dwelling units with split levels and without an intervening door between the adjacent levels, a smoke alarm installed on the upper level shall suffice for the adjacent lower level provided that the lower level is less than one full story below the upper level.

When more than one smoke alarm is required to be installed within an individual dwelling unit the alarm devices shall be interconnected in such a manner that the actuation of one alarm will activate all of the alarms in the individual unit.

R313.2.1 Alterations, repairs and additions. When alterations, repairs or additions requiring a permit occur, or when one or more sleeping rooms are added or created in existing dwellings, the individual dwelling unit shall be equipped with smoke alarms located as required for new dwellings; the smoke alarms shall be interconnected and hard wired.

Exceptions:

1. Inter connection and hard-wiring of smoke alarms in existing areas shall not be required where the alterations or repairs do not result in the removal of interior wall or ceiling finishes exposing the structure, unless there is an attic, crawl space or basement available which could provide access for hard wiring and interconnection without the removal of interior finishes.

2. Work involving the exterior surfaces of dwellings, such as the replacement of roofing or siding, or the addition or replacement of windows or doors, or the addition of a porch or deck, are exempt from the requirements of this section.

R313.3 Power source. In new construction, the required smoke alarms shall receive their primary power from the building wiring when such wiring is served from a commercial source, and when primary power is interrupted, shall receive power from a battery. Wiring shall be permanent and without a disconnecting switch other than those required for overcurrent protection. Smoke alarms shall be permitted to be battery operated when installed in buildings without commercial power or in buildings that undergo alterations, repairs or additions regulated by Section R313.2.1.


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 11, 2011)

2009

Chapter 3: Building PlanningSection R313: Automatic Fire Sprinkler Systems

SECTION R313

AUTOMATIC FIRE SPRINKLER SYSTEMS

R313.1 Townhouse automatic fire sprinkler systems. An automatic residential fire sprinkler system shall be installed in townhouses.

Exception: An automatic residential fire sprinkler system shall not be required when additions or alterations are made to existing townhouses that do not have an automatic residential fire sprinkler system installed.

R313.1.1 Design and installation. Automatic residential fire sprinkler systems for townhouses shall be designed and installed in accordance with Section P2904.

R313.2 One- and two-family dwellings automatic fire systems. Effective January 1, 2011, an automatic residential fire sprinkler system shall be installed in one- and two- family dwellings.

Exception: An automatic residential fire sprinkler system shall not be required for additions or alterations to existing buildings that are not already provided with an automatic residential sprinkler system.

R313.2.1 Design and installation. Automatic residential fire sprinkler systems shall be designed and installed in accordance with Section P2904 or NFPA 13D.


----------



## Jobsaver (Jan 11, 2011)

http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_3_sec013.htm

Best I can do is post a link.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 11, 2011)

SECTION R313

AUTOMATIC FIRE SPRINKLER SYSTEMS

R313.1 Townhouse automatic fire sprinkler systems. An

automatic residential fire sprinkler system shall be installed in

townhouses.

Exception: An automatic residential fire sprinkler system

shall not be required when additions or alterations are made

to existing townhouses that do not have an automatic residential

fire sprinkler system installed.

R313.1.1 Design and installation. Automatic residential

fire sprinkler systems for townhouses shall be designed and

installed in accordance with Section P2904.

R313.2 One- and two-family dwellings automatic fire systems.

Effective January 1, 2011, an automatic residential fire

sprinkler system shall be installed in one- and two- family

dwellings.

Exception: An automatic residential fire sprinkler system

shall not be required for additions or alterations to existing

buildings that are not already provided with an automatic

residential sprinkler system.

R313.2.1 Design and installation. Automatic residential

fire sprinkler systems shall be designed and installed in

accordance with Section P2904 or NFPA 13D.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 11, 2011)

Holy crap you guys are fast! Thanks, the latest I have here is the 03.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 11, 2011)

Anyone have the NFPA 72 requirements for SD power source?


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 11, 2011)

NFPA 72: National Fire Alarm Code, 2007

Chapter 11: Single- and Multiple-Station Alarms and Household Fire Alarm Systems

Section 11.6: Power Supplies.

NEXT

PREVIOUS

TOC

11.6 Power Supplies.

11.6.1 Smoke and Heat Alarms. Smoke and heat alarms shall be powered by one of the following means:

(1)  A commercial light and power source along with a secondary power source that is capable of operating the device for at least 24 hours in the normal condition followed by 4 minutes of alarm.

(2)  If a commercial light and power source is not normally available, a noncommercial ac power source along with a secondary power source that is capable of operating the device for at least 7 days in the normal condition followed by 4 minutes of alarm.

(3)  A nonrechargeable, nonreplaceable primary battery that is capable of operating the device for at least 10 years in the normal condition followed by 4 minutes of alarm, followed by 7 days of trouble.

(4)  If a battery primary power supply is specifically permitted, a battery meeting the requirements of 11.6.6 (nonrechargeable primary battery) or the requirements of 11.6.7 (rechargeable primary battery) shall be used.

(5)  A suitable spring-wound mechanism for the nonelectrical portion of a listed single-station alarm. A visible indication shall be provided to show that sufficient operating power is not available.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jan 11, 2011)

Your the best CD, owe you a beer.


----------



## Coug Dad (Jan 11, 2011)

Over a foot of new snow on the ground and an overnight low of -10.  A beer in Miami sounds pretty enticing.


----------

